# „Sicheren“ Fisch fangen oder nicht?



## Mescalero (13. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

an unserem Bach gibt es eine kleine Brücke mit einem Kontrollhäuschen vom Wasseramt daneben. Der Bereich fünf bis zehn Meter beidseitig der Brücke ist befestigt und das Bachbett als „Wanne“ betoniert. Es gibt also eine Art Schwelle über die das Wasser auf der einen Seite hinein- und auf der anderen Stelle wieder hinausläuft.
Manche Fische fûhlen sich offenbar wohl so, ich konnte einen Trupp kleine Döbel und zwei oder drei große (geschätzt 40 bis 45) Bafos sehen, die in der Wanne ihre Runden drehten und keine Anstalten machten, vorn oder hinten hinauszuschwimmen. Obwohl sie leicht könnten, der Wasserstand an der Kante beträgt mindestens 20cm.

Ich habe kurz überlegt, ob ich die Rute reinhalten soll, ein Fang wäre wohl recht sicher gewesen. Aber es hätte sich wahrscheinlich noch übler angefühlt als in einem überbesetzten FoPu. Keine Herausforderung und ohne den Nervenkitzel, eventuell leer auszugehen.

Wie seht ihr das? Hättet ihr versucht, eine der Forellen rauszuholen?


----------



## rippi (13. Juni 2020)

Ja wieso nicht? Pflückst du auch keine Kirschen vom Baum im eigenen Garten, weil nachts die Aprikosen vom Nachbarn zu klauen mehr Spaß macht? Man muss beides machen, sonst ist man kein richtiger Angler/Obstbauer sondern nur ein Flietsch.


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2020)

Ich hätte wohl dem Drang des Fischers nach dem Fang eines Fisches nachgegeben. So ein betonierter Pool ist ja im Prinzip auch nichts anderes, als ein Kolk zwischen ein paar Steinen an einem wilden Bach. Wobei ja solche Stellen nicht nur ein Angler kennt und sie dementsprechend abgegrast sind. Sicher ist da also überhaupt nicht sicher. 

Gegenfrage. Dürftest du an solchen wasserbaulichen Einrichtungen denn fischen?


----------



## Seele (13. Juni 2020)

Ich weiß genau was du meinst. 
Es ist nicht verwerflich den Fisch anzufischen. 
Jedoch halte ich das mal so mal so. Eins mach ich aber immer: den Fisch erst beobachten. Gibt nur wenig schöneres als einen wilden Fisch im Wasser zu beobachten wie frisst oder auf andere Fische reagiert. Viel mehr Wert als der Fang selbst.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Juni 2020)

Es ist genauso wie Seele es sagt; und so sicher du dir auch bist, ob die beißen steht auf nem anderen Blatt.
 Vielleicht wechseln die Fische ohnehin zwischen Bach und Wanne, z.B. um sich ohne Strömung mal auszuruhen, ne Runde chillen etc.

Bei uns gibts an einer Brücke z.B. nen 3er Trupp großer Döbel, jeder kann sie dort sehen und natürlich auch beangeln...Aber jeder der es probiert hat weiß auch das die praktisch unfangbar sind. Vermutlich fressen die dort schlicht und einfach gar nicht.
Vor 30 Jahren war der Bach auch im Ortsbereich noch unverbaut mit sehr tiefen Stellen und Schrebergärten bis an die Ufer und wir durften noch nachts auf Aal angeln. Da wurden im tiefen Wasser regelmässig große Bachforellen *und* auch fette Döbel vorzugsweise auf tote Mühlkoppen gefangen. Deshalb bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, das die alten Döbel genau wie Bachforellen überwiegend nachtaktiv sind.


----------



## Mescalero (13. Juni 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Ja wieso nicht? Pflückst du auch keine Kirschen vom Baum im eigenen Garten, weil nachts die Aprikosen vom Nachbarn zu klauen mehr Spaß macht? Man muss beides machen, sonst ist man kein richtiger Angler/Obstbauer sondern nur ein Flietsch.


Ich hätte dazuschreiben sollen: zwar nehme ich gelegentlich (selten) mal einen Fisch mit, bin aber eigentlich kein richtiger Kochtopfangler. Zum Fischen gehe ich zwecks Entspannung, nicht zur Nahrungsbeschaffung.

Dass dein Vergleich hinkt wie nochwas, muss man nicht extra betonen, das weißt du auch selbst. Aus Sicht eines Anglers, der für den Räucherofen/die Bratpfanne etc. ans Wasser geht, verstehe ich deine Argumentation natürlich.


----------



## rippi (13. Juni 2020)

Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun, ich setze fast alles zurück. Wichtig ist, dass der Fisch an der Angel ist, dass sind hier die Aprikosen.


----------



## Bilch (13. Juni 2020)

Ich angle vorwiegend für den Kochtopf und würde sie definitiv beangeln. Aber:
Erstens; wenn es wirklich so einfach ist, würde ich spätestens nach dem zweiten Fisch aufhören.
Zweitens; eigentlich (so wie @Hanjupp-0815 schon sagte) bezweifle ich, dass sie so leicht fangbar sind. Habe schon ähnlich sichtbare Forellen und Döbel in Gumpen und ruhigen Gewässerabschnitten beangelt und die haben absolut alles ignoriert, was ich ihnen angeboten habe.
Wenn Du nicht für den Kochtopf angelst, kannst Du ja nur einen Test machen und Köder ohne Haken anbieten.


----------



## Mescalero (13. Juni 2020)

@Bilch 
Das mache ich ganz bestimmt. Sobald ich mal wieder in der Ecke bin.


----------



## crisis (17. Juni 2020)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn Dich der Ur-Trieb nicht dazu bringt, die Angel reinzuhalten, musst Du Dich nach einem anderen Hobby umsehen  bin aber ganz bei Seele, dass man sich durchaus erst mal ansieht, was die da im künstlichen Pool so treiben


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Juni 2020)

Ich möchte anmerken dass für mich bislang niemand der anwesenden gefischt hat


----------



## sprogoe (17. Juni 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich hätte dazuschreiben sollen: zwar nehme ich gelegentlich (selten) mal einen Fisch mit, bin aber eigentlich kein richtiger Kochtopfangler. Zum Fischen gehe ich zwecks Entspannung, nicht zur Nahrungsbeschaffung.



Yes Sir,
genau solche Posts bestärken die "Petra", gegen uns Angler vorzugehen, also lieber mal etwas Zurückhaltung.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Juni 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Yes Sir,
> genau solche Posts bestärken die "Petra", gegen uns Angler vorzugehen, also lieber mal etwas Zurückhaltung.


Sagt der Mann der hier im Forum fabuliert hat auf PETA Leute schießen zu wollen. Spitze


----------



## crisis (18. Juni 2020)

Wie heißt doch der schöne Spruch, 'Wer auf andere mit dem Finger zeigt vergisst meist, dass die drei restlichen der Hand (Daumen zählt nicht als Finger) auf ihn selbst zeigen.'


----------



## Timbo78 (18. Juni 2020)

Wir haben hier einen Bacheinlauf in den Rhein, der bei Niedrigwasser im Sommer auch ein Becken erzeugt, in dem die Fische mehr oder weniger gefangen sind.
Klar, da wird die Angel auch rein geworfen und da beißen die Fische auch an.

Aber das ist dann eher für den Kochtopf oder bei untermaßigen und denen, die jetzt nicht unbedingt gewünscht sind, werden diese dann in den Rhein entlassen.
Aber wenn ich nur zur Entspannung mich dahinsetzen wollte, dann würde ich in den Strom gehen und nicht lange in das Becken rein


----------



## Minimax (18. Juni 2020)

@Mescalero also ich würde auf jeden Fall mein Glück versuchen- wenn wir alle eines über Fische gelernt haben, dann ists ja das "Sehen" und "Fangen" zwei sehr unterschiedliche Dinge sind. Haben ja auch schon die Vorredner drauf hingewiesen- es bleibt also nur das Experiment,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Juni 2020)

Oft gilt halt auch:

Ein Fisch, den man sieht, hat einen schon längst gesehen - und lacht einen dann einfach kräftig aus. Gilt meiner Erfahrung nach vor allem auch für Forellen und Döbel.

Kann man natürlich schon versuchen - aber "sicher" ist da ganz und gar nix, im Gegenteil:

Sichtbar cool-abgefuckte Fische auf dem Selbst-Präsentierteller scheinen beschnur-behaktes Futter oft geradezu riechen zu können - und fressen derweil seelenruhig allerlei Zeug ohne Haken bzw. Schnur (z. B. Oma-Entenfütterbrot etc.). Da haben die dann irgendeinen "Radar" dafür entwickelt.

Häufig sind solche "Brückenfische" etc. auch nicht gerade klein - was definitiv seinen "Sensitiv"-Grund hat. Sonst wären die schon längst weg vom Fenster.


----------



## Minimax (18. Juni 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Oft gilt halt auch:
> 
> Ein Fisch, den man sieht, hat einen schon längst gesehen - und lacht einen dann einfach kräftig aus. Gilt meiner Erfahrung nach vor allem auch für Forellen und Döbel.


Unbedingt!


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Oft gilt halt auch:
> 
> Ein Fisch, den man sieht, hat einen schon längst gesehen - und lacht einen dann einfach kräftig aus. Gilt meiner Erfahrung nach vor allem auch für Forellen und Döbel.
> 
> ...


Das beschwört aber auch einen unbestimmten Reiz beim Angler herauf. "Du frisst alles, nur nicht meine delikaten Köder. Das kann und darf es nicht sein!"

Ich habe schon einen geschlagene Sommer auf einen ganz bestimmten Aitel vergeblich gefischt, bis ich ihn auf einen schnöden Wurm fing. Das macht die Sache dann zu einer sehr persönlichen!


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Juni 2020)

Also ich als C&R Angler habe damit auch überhaupt kein Problem! 
Macht man beim Karpfenangeln ja auch oft so mit Schwimmbrot....oder mit Polbrille auf Sicht 
Aber man kann lange nicht jeden Fisch fangen den man auch sieht !
Wir haben im Verein auch ein Gewässer dort sieht man unzählige Fische ,vorwiegend Brassen ,Rotaugen und Barsche! 
Trotzdem tuen sich viele Angler dort sehr schwer !

LG Michael


----------



## Forelle74 (18. Juni 2020)

Wir haben einen Wehrgumpen der bei niedrigen Wasser grad so ca. 5-20 cm über der betonierten Fläche steht.
Links und rechts vom Angelplatz war noch ein kleines Rinnsal mit paar Zentimeter Wassertiefe.
Rechts von mir war auch noch ein Schwarm mit Aiteln.





Von oben sah ich das mindestens 30-40 Fische darin stehen.
Fast alle größen.
Es waren Hauptsächlich Barben,Aitel,Brachsen ein,zwei Salmoniden paar Barsche,Nasen und Rotaugen.
Nur das was ich recht gut gesehen hab.
Drin war noch reichlich mehr.
Ich dachte das es recht einfach wird.
Aber nix.
Nach 2,5h unzählige Köderversuche später fing ich noch ein ordentliches Rotauge das wars aber auch schon.
Viel und schön sichtbar ist nicht immer schnell gefangen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Juni 2020)

fast jeder Schiffsanleger größerer Flüsse (Rhrein, Mosel) beherbergt sichtbar gigantische Döbel, die sich gierig auf 
jedes Brotstückchen stürzen.
Aber mit der Angel sind sie praktisch unfangbar.  Ein einziges mal ist es mir gelungen einen dieser Döbelmonster zu fangen.
Ein Viertel Brötchen an freier Leine gut 50 m oberhalb zu Wasser gelassen und bis über den Standort der Fische treiben lassen.
3,5Kg wog der Gute


----------



## Waller Michel (21. Juni 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> fast jeder Schiffsanleger größerer Flüsse (Rhrein, Mosel) beherbergt sichtbar gigantische Döbel, die sich gierig auf
> jedes Brotstückchen stürzen.
> Aber mit der Angel sind sie praktisch unfangbar.  Ein einziges mal ist es mir gelungen einen dieser Döbelmonster zu fangen.
> Ein Viertel Brötchen an freier Leine gut 50 m oberhalb zu Wasser gelassen und bis über den Standort der Fische treiben lassen.
> 3,5Kg wog der Gute


Ist wirklich oft sooo ! Fische die man sieht, fängt man nicht. ....
Ausnahme wahrscheinlich Forellen und Karpfen mit Brot 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (21. Juni 2020)

Das ist überall das gleiche. Wo man absolut nicht darf, schwimmen die Dickfische und zeigen einem grimmig die Stinkeflosse. Sobald es einen Sperrbezirk hat, erwacht in jeder Fischart der böse Wille!


----------



## Mefospezialist (10. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das ist überall das gleiche. Wo man absolut nicht darf, schwimmen die Dickfische und zeigen einem grimmig die Stinkeflosse. Sobald es einen Sperrbezirk hat, erwacht in jeder Fischart der böse Wille!


Da ist was wahres dran.
So geht es mir immer wieder an der Ostsee, wenn ich das Silber 100 Meter nebenan im militärischen Sperrbezirk buckeln sehe....


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2020)

An der Brücke in Taching die Aiteln, oder im Hafen vom Fessler in Prien a. Chiemsee, im Kraftwerkskanal... überall Brummer, dass einem das Antlitz einschläft. Fisch ist böse!


----------

